# 39 and last nhs attempted failed



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies
i have had 3 goes at ivf,

ivf 1  april 2009 bfp but baby died at 18 weeks 9 eggs collected, 4 fertalized, 2 put back, 10 cell and 5 cell
ivf 2 feb 2010 bfn 8 eggs, 7 fertalized 2  put back 2 grade1 8 and 7 cell.
ivf 3 july 2010 bfn 5 eggs 4 fertalized, 2 put back 2 grade 2+ 7 cells

no one hsa said if my eggs are bad quality but after the last 2 goes i am wondering what to do next.
we dont have much money so really have to think hard what is best. i would like to try again with my own eggs, but wondered if anyone has improved there egg quality and gone on to get BFP.

I turn 40 in january and so deperate want a baby. i have had all my tx at barts in london. and wondered if others changed after so many goes or is it best to stick to what u know and who knows u

lisa
xxx


----------



## EllieGP (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

Did you freeze your surplus embryos from each cycle? 

I had 2 failed IVF cycles at 39 and 40 and then amazingly conceived naturally. Our DS was born 9 days after my 41st birthday.

We froze a total of 10 embryos from our 2 fresh cycles, so the maternal ages of those embies was 39 and 40, even though I was 42 when we decided it was time for a sibling for our DS.

I had chemical cycle FET in April this year at 42 and 4 months old. We thawed 4 snowbabies from our first IVF cycle and amazingly all 4 survived and progressed to day 5 blastocysts. The embryologist selected to 2 best snowbabies and put them back in.

We got our BFP on 10 May and on 24 May we had our 6 week scan and confirmed that I'm carrying twins.

I will be 43 when the twins are born. I was told I would never conceived naturally and did. After 2 failed IVF cycles I didn't know if I could cope with more disappointment and treatment and I did.

When I wake my DS in the morning and he smiles and says "morning mummy", I know it has been worth all the heartache and hardship. We just can't wait to meet our beautiful twins.

I never thought I would be a mother and within only 2 years I have 3 of the most precious gifts life can give you.

I did improved my egg quality and amount by cutting out all alcohol, eating healthily, cutting down on exercise, trying to avoid stressful situation at work and at home and keeping a positive attitude.

Don't give up, write down all the questions you have about your egg quality and other issues, make an appointment with your consultant and explore all your options. It's your body, your fertility, you deserve answers and when you have all the information, then you can make informed decisions.

Good luck! Love Ellie xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Hun, and congrats on the twins.

we had no frosties from any of the cycles as my clinic only freeze grade1 and if i had grade1 they were put back.

I eat healthy, dont smoke or drink. excercise i dont do really so should do some, and i have little stress, so not really sure how i can improve my eggg quality. i will ask if my eggs are poor or its just one of them things.

in 10 years of us ttc only time i fell pg was ivf 1 which i lost the baby at 18 weeks. so i really cant see if happening naturally. but like u say nevre give up 

lisa
xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dear Jess,

You have got pregnant once.. And carry the baby till 18th weeks.. so you can get pregnant again and have your healthy baby.. 

I have first time in my 3rd cycle; 4 blasts grade 2.. I never achieved this before.. I have got pregnant on my 1st ICSI and they were twins but only one survived and had my DD.. She was grade 2 and the rest of the embies were not good enough to freeze.. 
in my 3rd cycle I had frozen embies.. On my third embies I did things differently;
1-I drank 2 big glass of milk everyday. ( I did LPs and from 21st day I start drinking)
2-Had almonds and walnuts everyday
3-No coffee or alcohol from 21st day.
4-I drank a lot more water in my 3rd cycle..

Although the embies quality were great but still did not get pregnant.. So it is not always up to the quality really.. I really think my first one did work cos I as so happy and content at the time.. In my 3rd I was the most miserable.. I think feeling down played a huge role me not getting pregnant.. 

I have been working on getting happier and content state of mind since my FET.. Wish to be in top shape before my 5th trial.. If I can get to calm and content, happy self I am sure it will work does not matter what will be the numbers or quality rate.. 

One of my dear FF gave me advice and working wonders on me.. If you can get it, get Cooquering Infertility by Dr.Alice Domar. It is wonderful.. Most of the things in it we all know and live but nice to have it in one place. And teaches you tecnicque to cope with all the failures attached to Txing.. I am still learning but it has helped me so much.. It was a god send for me while I was in a very very dark place..

Onother thing; Go to best clinic your money can buy for you.. This is very important.. When I was starting my Icsi journey a tx specialist in NHS told me this; NHS is the second bigest cooperation in the world after chinese army.. Don't except miracles.. Before this remark my GP told me; if you have the means just do it privately.. And I am so grateful to both of them for me not to lose any valuable time and did my research and find a place are extremely succesful and full of with incrediable professionals.. 

Wishing you lots of luck..  Just believe in it.. You are going to have your babies.. One way or another.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Aw Kuki - cute. She gets more gorgeous by the day.   

Jess   - I'm at Bart's (privately) and if I had all the money in the world I'd still be there and really confident in them - they are so passionate about helping people and the consultants second to none.  They are also great lower responders who are a bit older and really work with what you've got.  Some of them there have IVF babies and know exactly what you are going through.

It must have been devastating for you to lose your baby in the second trimester; it was for me - but as Kuki says it does mean you can get pregnant and carry the baby.

What you need now is lots of luck and positive thinking.  You've had two more unsuccessful goes but you are still making eggs, which is great, and it only takes one.  It's a long journey but hang in there and keep believing.  Stay strong - next time will hopefully be the one.

Good luck 
Reb xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

Many thx for your  replies.

Kuki   are u going to try again soon i know we was in june/july cycle buddies together and was suprised u got bfn. i will look for tht book th, ty.

reb barts is where i have had all 3 of my treatments. i have my follow up with mis tozer again on the 24th, as i have seen her each time i have had to have a fu. i guess i will see what they say, as to egg quality and the way i responded this time as i had the most follies this time but got the less eggs which dont make sence and i was on max dose of menopur.

again thx ladies fro yor advice.

lisa
xxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Really good luck Jess - will think of you on 24th and keep my fingers crossed xx


----------

